# Remotely controlling phone from browser



## glitch4583 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all,

I work in a secure government facility so my phone sits in my car all day long. There are a ton of apps that allow you to control your PC from your phone and some that allow you to control your phone from a PC that is on the same network. There's even stuff like Browsix that allows you to access the files on your phone from a PC. What I'm looking for though is a program that allows you to actually control the phone itself from a remote browser. Has anybody heard of something like this?

- Glitch


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If you have google voice and that site isn't blocked (DoD does that some times) you can text etc. Between that and dropbox its a dirty hack to get most of what you could want I guess


----------



## glitch4583 (Jun 23, 2011)

Already do that for texting and files. I want a method to control my phone like you would with remote desktop. Appreciate the response though.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're rooted, try Webkey.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## glitch4583 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll give that a shot. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

AirDroid as another one to try.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Airdroid won't work, both devices have to be connected to same wifi.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> If you're rooted, try Webkey.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Thanks for the tip. Works great!


----------

